# How Much Can You bench/Deadlift/Squat?



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

how much? mine in 295/365/dunno but i'd say around 325


----------



## Valias (Sep 20, 2006)

Never gone for me 1 rep maxes, and i'll type my specs up now - i know them in kg not lbs (2.2lbs per kg from memory).

All my movements are clean, controlled and paced.
6x176 bench
8x242 squat
Havn't done deads in a long time - doing them tomorow in fact but currently
8x231 sldl - In all honesty if i had some straps i could go higher - waiting for my forearms to catch up


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 20, 2006)

Bench is poo, haven't done a max in ages but I have been training high volume  on 30 - 40 kg/66 - 90 lbs

Dead lift, don't set the bar down, stiff leg? ones, 75 kg/165 lbs for  20 - 25 reps 

Squats, I have done 140 kg/308 lbs for about 4 reps, train with around 60 kg/132 lbs


x
x
x

T


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 20, 2006)

265ish  /450ish (my avatar is me pulling 405 which I have pulled for 4 reps and that's been MONTHS ago and it's gone up across the board)/over 300, not quite sure, I haven't been squatting olympic style for very long and I find it much more difficult...with a wider stance I think I could get close to 400 MAYBE...


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 20, 2006)

never really tested my 1rm either... on my last working set of 6 reps for each exercise I get 190(DB press)/350/265 

since I cut back on volume a few months back my strength has been at an all time best.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2006)

DB Bench x 4 = 77lbs
Deadlift x 4 = 253lbs (Bar set down and re grip between every rep)
Squat x 4 = 176lbs (ATG)


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2006)

bench 340ish
deadlift 415ish
squat -- don't know, but I did 275x8 my last squat workout, so I have to figure my 1rm would be somewhere around 330-340ish


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

bench 80x5
dead 340x4 (bad form)
squat 270x6

1RM???


I stay under 300 now for deads. I can get the weight up, but can't do it with good form.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 20, 2006)

Bench - 325 (raw and pause)
Squat - 515 (wraps only, no suit)
Deadlift - don't do this anymore due to multiple hernias.

Current maxes recorded at 160-165 pds.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 20, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> Bench - 325 (raw and pause)
> Squat - 515 (wraps only, no suit)
> Deadlift - don't do this anymore due to multiple hernias.
> 
> Current maxes recorded at 160-165 pds.



Mine are in my sig... Hopefully I'll break them at my meet. You gonna start up a journal again deeznuts?


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

No idea, I ude DB's for incline and can rep 110 for 12, squats and deads I never go over 315x8 for my sets.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No idea, I ude *DB's for incline and can rep 110 for 12*, squats and deads I never go over 315x8 for my sets.



*cough* steroids *cough*


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *cough* steroids *cough*


True, but with all my shoulder injuries I'm only a tad stronger than I was when I was natural. But I do have a ton more size. Feels weird being 270 and only as strong as I was at 220.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> True, but with all my shoulder injuries I'm only a tad stronger than I was when I was natural. But I do have a ton more size. Feels weird being 270 and only as strong as I was at 220.



How old we're you when you started it, and how did it benefit you?

just size?
no strength?
stamina? (gym)


----------



## tyman502 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bench: 240
Dead lift: NA
Squat: 345


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Mine are in my sig... Hopefully I'll break them at my meet. You gonna start up a journal again deeznuts?



It's in the plan, but it will be a few months. I'm going to take a little off from lifting to fully recuperate. Good luck at your meet brotha!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 20, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> It's in the plan, but it will be a few months. I'm going to take a little off from lifting to fully recuperate. Good luck at your meet brotha!



Thanks man, should be an interesting experience.


----------



## leg_press (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know the poundage but at the moment my max is

Bench 30kgs

Squat: Same

Deadlift: 15kgs.


----------



## Usealittle (May 12, 2014)

Bests
Bench 455 raw 502 single ply <*meet*(years apart)
Squat 535 raw <*meet* 675 single ply 
DL 689 raw 722 smoked single ply <*both done at meets*

now...
Bench 405 raw
Squat 455 raw
DL 600 raw
just started lifting After years off...

all numbers done between 213-235


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

I am envious. I can not deadlift nearly as much as you guys.


----------



## Lift-on (May 18, 2014)

Height and wieght would be somthing good to post. 
I'm 24y/o   192lb   5'8" y'all 

bench 335lb
sqaut 440lb
dead. 525lb.


----------



## Riles (May 18, 2014)

I'm 47y/o  5'9"   192lb 

bench 1x 320lb  slow and controlled 
squat  1x 370lb  below parallel
dead   4x 425lb  solid form


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (May 29, 2014)

6,1 176lbs in my mid 20s

bench 185 10rps
dead 315 1rm
squat 225 1rm pretty sad.
think i might start trainin my legs twice a week.


----------



## Nacho181 (Jun 26, 2014)

6'0 200 lbs
320 bench
465 squat
DL hurts the old back at 40


----------



## flubber (Jun 26, 2014)

Bench-  315/5
deads-   315/10
squat-    315/10   Sometimes I do higher reps with said weight except bench which I suck at


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 29, 2014)

Haven't done full 1 rep maximums to see how much.  But my last go around on Wendler's 5-3-1 puts me at 
bench:  260
squat:  285
deadlift (my favorite):  395

6'1", weight is far too high, and 44 years old

All three lifts were done very easily, so the actual maximums are a bit higher, I'd say.


----------



## JeanClaude (Jul 21, 2014)

Bench 275 for 5
Squat 385 for 3
Deadlift 495 for 4

6'0" 200lbs


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

135/135/135


----------



## Cheves08 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not much of a strength athlete although I want to change that but my stats would be  as of last time I went for single reps at end of workout.
Bench: 305 ( weak chest ) 
Squat: 405 for 2 and trust me I'm surrounded by form nazis so I go a little lower 
Deadlift: 405 with standard bar, with side handles around 525 (yea I know it's weird)
i don't mind car dead lifts over bar even if the weight is set higher. Oh and this numbers were done when I was between 190 and 205 at 5'10. At least a year ago. Will be going for new max lifts come this winter


----------



## eraser24 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nacho181 said:


> 6'0 200 lbs
> 320 bench
> 465 squat
> DL hurts the old back at 40


Nice lift numbers I'm 51 6 ft 3 235 don't do singles doubles or triples just rep out incline dumbells press 140 for 12 incline dumbells flesh 120 for 10 barbell bench 185 37  barbell bench 225 28 reps squat 405 for 9


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't keep track of Maxes anymore.  I used to build strength and focus on strength and "how much" but now it's the sets and reps and making sure I get a solid workout using a variety of different workout routines week-to-week.


----------



## Nacho181 (Sep 5, 2014)

eraser24 said:


> Nice lift numbers I'm 51 6 ft 3 235 don't do singles doubles or triples just rep out incline dumbells press 140 for 12 incline dumbells flesh 120 for 10 barbell bench 185 37  barbell bench 225 28 reps squat 405 for 9




The older I get the longer I stay at the gym, the better I feel!


----------



## eraser24 (Sep 5, 2014)

That's exactly the  way I feel too


----------



## Riles (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm 47y/o  5'9"   194lb 

bench 1x 335lb  slow and controlled 
squat  1x 385lb  below parallel
dead 1x 435lb  solid form
Just updated my totals after doing 5-3-1 strength program since last post


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys you do know there are these same threads in the strength sports section, if you would like to see where you stack up. Or just it you want some info on getting stronger or way to make bigger and Easyer...

got a question on strength come on over and start a thread a out it and ill be glad to help out in any way I can.



<<< hey, 1000 posts.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 8, 2014)

Squat-515
Bench- 545
Deadlift-700


----------



## dagambd (Oct 8, 2014)

Deadlift 405lbs
Bench Press 250
Back Squat 325 today!


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 8, 2014)

DetroitMuscle said:


> Squat-515
> Bench- 545
> Deadlift-700



Many videos of any of these lifts?


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

I have most of my deadlifts uploaded on here. I have a 605 hanging band bench. Coming off of elbow surgery....may 21st. Ill leave a link of my 700 pull from my last meet may 10th. 
http://youtu.be/uS30U5mZkNw
http://youtu.be/9ukzomVpUTI


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 13, 2014)

DetroitMuscle said:


> I have most of my deadlifts uploaded on here. I have a 605 hanging band bench. Coming off of elbow surgery....may 21st. Ill leave a link of my 700 pull from my last meet may 10th.


You're a beast!  Thanks for posting those videos.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 13, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> You're a beast!  Thanks for posting those videos.


Thanks! I hope to be in full stride soon and get pretty intense on training. I hope to compete in a winter APF meet and qualify for nationals. Im sure I will have some good footage for you guys too see during this training coming up!


----------



## strongman760 (Oct 13, 2014)

My max .......Not enough. I competed with some guys from Detroit muscle all of them are beasts!!


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 13, 2014)

DetroitMuscle said:


> I have most of my deadlifts uploaded on here. I have a 605 hanging band bench. Coming off of elbow surgery....may 21st. Ill leave a link of my 700 pull from my last meet may 10th.
> http://youtu.be/uS30U5mZkNw
> http://youtu.be/9ukzomVpUTI




Is that equipment single or double ply? WhAts your body weight at?


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 13, 2014)

Single ply the deadlift was 253.....I was 248 a week out and decided to just pig out up to the meet. My only goal was a 700 pull, I didn't care if I made the typical 242 I normally do. The bench was a few weeks ago and I'm at 242-245


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 13, 2014)

I was always a raw lifter unlit I hooked up with the crew I train with now. I just recently put on a belt and learning to train with it...... The guys were begging me to start using one. I guess it's for my own good.


----------



## FrankNegrete (Oct 13, 2014)

Bench 325 squat 385 Deadlift 435 never been strong on squats for some reason guess Im a big poon


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 13, 2014)

Seem a little older than most but that said, I like incline due to shoulder injury....incline 4 reps 315, can't swat shit due to arthritis 225, dead lift 315 for a set of 6.......cool thread nice read...


----------

